
Sean Parker’s Brigade App – Take Political Positions - luisrudge
https://www.brigade.com
======
luisrudge
tech crunch announcement: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/17/sean-parker-
brigade/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/17/sean-parker-brigade/)

